# Is mcafee security suite compatible with Malwarebytes'



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

Its v1.5 , on desktop it works not on laptop. vista home premium 32bit.

if not i removed it but it wont all go away on the laptop. desktop have same OS vista home premium. Dont under stand ?

2 files left.

Malwarebytes' Anti-malware , i dont want to delete a .dll file (worried)

mbam.dll
and
mbamext.dll 

both application extensions

v1.25 , i would like to keep since i bought.

advise on keep or throw away off laptop.

thanks tony


----------



## Guch (Jul 24, 2007)

I dont want just mcafee security suite 2008 only, i can buy another that is compatible with laptop any recomendations after looking at this stupid list. I want a back up not just mcafee, a spyware - malware detector. just in case. You guys know them all.

Company Name Product Link for removal 
Acronis Inc Acronis True Image http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showpost.php?p=773771 
Acubix Pico Backup http://www.picobackup.com/visualguide/uninstall.html 
AdwareFilter PCSafe Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
AhnLabs Anti-Virus Try Windows removal tools as noted on page 33. http://global.ahnlab.com/ 
Alwil Avast! 4 http://www.avast.com/eng/faq-installation-problems.html#idt_1541 
AOL AOL Security 9.0 Parental Controls http://help.aol.com 
Authentium Command Antivirus http://authentium.custhelp.com/ 
BitDefender All Products http://kb.bitdefender.com/KB333-en--How-to-uninstall-BitDefender.html 
BitDefender Antispyware http://kb.bitdefender.com/KB333-en--How-to-uninstall-BitDefender.html 
Bullguard Internet Security http://www.bullguard.com/uninstall.aspx 
CA eTrust AV http://supportconnect.ca.com 
CA CA Anti-Virus Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
CA eTrust EZArmor http://crm.my-etrust.com/ 
CA PestPatrol http://crm.my-etrust.com/ 
CA AntiSpam http://crm.my-etrust.com/ 
Cloudmark SpamNet http://cloudmark.com/ 
Cyberlink Power Backup http://www.cyberlink.com/ 
Editions Profile Parental Filter http://www.ecommsec.com/pf/faq/index.php?cat=1#a15 
Esat NOD32 http://www.eset.com/support/faq1.php?id=1070 
Ewido Ewido Anti-Spyware 4 http://www.ewido.net/en/support/?AID=4 
Frisk F-Prot AV http://www.f-prot.com/support/windows/fpwin_faq/332.html 
F-Secure Anti-Virus http://support.f-secure.com/enu/home/supportissue/fsis2007/install_q05.shtml 
F-Secure F-Secure Anti-Spyware http://support.f-secure.com/enu/home/supportissue/fsis2005/install_q02.shtml 
G-Data AntiVirenKit http://www.gdata.de/support/GB/faq/detail/771 
Genie-Soft Corporation Genie backup Manager Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Grisoft AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5 http://www.ewido.net/en/support/?AID=4 
Grisoft AVG Antivirus http://www.grisoft.com/doc/51/us/crp/0/num/288#faq_288 
Hauri ViRobot Desktop Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Inca Internet nProtect Personal Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
ISS BlackIce Defender (Protection) https://iss.custhelp.com/ 
Javacool Spyware Blaster http://www.javacoolsoftware.info/kb/idx/9/078/article/ 
Jiangmin Antivirus http://global.jiangmin.com/help/2.htm 
Kaspersky Antivirus Personal http://usa.kaspersky-labs.com/ 
Kaspersky AntiHackers Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
KimLab HV-Scan Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Kingsoft Antivirus Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Lavasoft Ad-Aware SE Personal/Professional http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/faqs.php 
LookSmart NetNanny http://www.netnanny.com/faq/4 
MailFrontier (Now SonicWall) MailFrontier http://www.mailfrontier.com/support/support_faq.jsp#15 
Maximum Output Software FileBack PC Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
McAfee VirusScan 8.0i https://knowledge.mcafee.com/ 
McAfee TOPS https://knowledge.mcafee.com/ 
Microsoft Windows Live OneCare http://www2.nohold.net/ 
Microsoft Windows Defender (Beta 2) http://www.microsoft.com/a 
Microsoft One Care http://forums.microsoft.com/ 
New Technology Wave VirusChaser Try Windows removal tools as noted on page 12. http://www.viruschaser.com/ 
Norman Virus Control http://www.norman.com/Support/ 
Norman Norman Personal Firewall Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Norman Norman Internet Control http://www.norman.com/ 
Panda Titanium Antivirus+Antispyware http://www.pandasoftware.com/com/support 
Panda Platinum Internet Security Suite http://www.pandasoftware.com/com/support/ 
Panda Titanium Antivirus+Antispyware http://www.pandasoftware.com/com/support/card.aspx?

id=23010&idIdioma=2&pagina=1 
PC Tools Spyware Doctor http://www.pctools.com/ 
Rising Antivirus http://www.rising-global.com/ravphelp/install3.htm 
Secure Computing SmartFilter V 4.1 http://www.securecomputing.com/techpubs_download.cfm?id=1605 See Page 24 
Solid Oak CYBERSitter http://www.cybersitterhelp.com/KB/XcIBViewItem.asp?ID=33 
Sophos All Products http://www.sophos.com/support/knowledgebase/article/12360.html 
Spybot Seach & Destroy http://www.safer-networking.org/en/howto/uninstall.html 
Steganos Antispyware Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Sunbelt iHateSpam http://support.sunbelt-software.com/ 
Sunbelt \ Kerio Sunbelt Personal Firewall http://support.sunbelt-

software.com/scripts/rightnow.cfg/php.exe/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=dPNyoYRi&p_lva=1453&p_faqid=1492 
SurfControl SurfControl Web Filter http://kb.surfcontrol.com/display/1/kb/article.asp?aid=1232&n=4&s= 
Symantec Norton AntiVirus http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 
Symantec Personal Firewall http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 
Symantec Norton Internet Security http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2005033108162039 
Symantec Norton 360 - Backup and Restore http://service1.symantec.com/ 
Symantec Norton Save and Restore Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Symantec Norton 360 - Optimizer http://service1.symantec.com/ 
Trend Micro PC-cillin Internet Security http://esupport.trendmicro.com/ 
Vpower PCZiggy Try Windows removal tools. No link. 
Webroot Spysweeper 4.5 http://support.webroot.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=33 
Webroot Windows Washer http://support.webroot.com/ics/support/KBAnswer.asp?questionID=56 
Zone Labs ZoneAlarm Firewall http://forums.zonealarm.com/ 
ZoneAlarm Anti-virus 5.5 http://forums.zonealarm.com/ 
ZoneAlarm Zonealarm Anti-Spyware http://forums.zonealarm.com/


----------

